# PIC ATTACHED ! Phoenix Spices & Teas Embossed Bottle ! Neat !



## Reddielocks25 (Jul 4, 2006)

Has anyone ever heard of this company ? I have checked ebay and theres none on current or ended auctions.I found it is a creek bed where me & the hubby often dig for bottles.The recent heavy rains must have uncovered or washed it out.We love to dig and crawl for bottles ! Wink to the cellar and basement finders LOL.Anyway the bottle is the famous "coffin" flask shape & its says PHOENIX BRAND 2 3/4 OZS. PRODUCTS SPICES TEAS EXTRACTS ETC MH CRAWFORDLA BALTIMORE.It also has a Phoenix bird embossed too.The bottom has a diamond and G ?or O? SC. Surprisingly it doesn't have any chips or cracks after rolling around that creek bed for years and years ! The stains are removeable but i have misplaced my cleaning brushes.I will find them later on today somewhere ! Any info would be great & maybe a value ? Thanks,Angie


----------



## BOTLDGR03 (Jul 4, 2006)

Very nice bottle and welcome to the forum. I haven't seen that one before. Bottles with pics. on them are always cool. I checked 3 diff. Kovel's books, which it is not listed. My other books are out in the shed or I would look in those too. From the bottom mark, I would date it in the late teen's, maybe early 20's. Does the seam go all the way to the top, or does it stop on the neck ot top? I would post it in the What is it? category and somebody will definitely know what it is, value, etc. Robert


----------



## BOTLDGR03 (Jul 4, 2006)

Saw the last name Cain. Just out of curiosity, your hubby ever live in Germany? Knew brothers in Munich with that last name that I went to high school with Joe and Steve(bad memory, but I know Joe is right), and you never know if you don't ask. Probably not, but I have been lucky a few times. It's a small world sometimes. I dig and wade in lots of creeks. Pays off pretty good sometimes. Crawling under old houses does too. Robert


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 4, 2006)

Your bottle is listed in the Baltimore Bottle Book (a super publication every kid should have one). The name should read  W H Crawford & Co.
 It is listed as uncommon but I see them quite a bit in Maryland.


----------



## dirtflicker (Jul 4, 2006)

nice looking bottle there!


----------

